# WHat Is A Good Diet To Run While On DBOL



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

hi guys .. i was just wondering what kinda diet you would suggest running .. imk about to start a 6 week cycle of 30mg dbol .. but im also trying to shed a bit of weight as well doing alot of cardio as well as weights .. suggestions please guys ?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

suggest you rethink your plans to go on dbol if you're really asking such a question


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

legoheed said:


> but im also trying to shed a bit of weight as well doing alot of cardio as well as weights .. suggestions please guys ?


dbol is not the one for you then


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

i am only trying to lose 1- 1.5 stone


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

shed the weight first man


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

dbol will ad weight :blink:


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

i know i have to up my calories ... just wasnt sure to what though .. as i told u the other night im still doing cardio as well as a sheeeetload of weights


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

i knew it would add a bit of muscle wight yes but just trying to loose a wee bit more on the gut .. im currently 15.4 stone


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

i know what your saying but dbol will not help what so ever!! just eat a clean diet thats it mate.... also its diffrent for everyone you need to experiment and work out how many cals you need


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

An example daily food intake would look something like this

Meal 1

whole eggs

oats

Meal 2

chicken

basmati rice

fruit

Meal 3

tuna

salad

olive/flax oil

nuts

Meal 4

Baked beans

wholemeal toast

serving of whey

Meal 5 PWO

whey in water

glucose powder OR

maltodextrine powder

Meal 6

steak

jacket potato

green veg


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jimmy has a good sticky what i think will answer alot of your questions.... take a look bro

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

cheers Bigd


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

its cool lego.... check it out its good.. and a nice, intresting read too


----------

